# "Ryan's Redemption Sale" on eBay 40+ items



## ryhirst (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everybody, 

I just wanted to announce to all of you vintage bicycle enthusiasts my sale of 40+ quality vintage bicycle parts on eBay. The sale is in an effort to redeem me from the time and money which this hobby has robbed from my wife and family. I love the hobby, but things got a little out of hand. Check out my listings at: 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ryan*bluebi...h=item3f1f0d2a6e&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Auctions will be ending on Sunday 11/18 at 9 p.m. PST and Monday, 11/19 at 8 m.m. PST

100% of the proceeds go towards this good cause of winning back the affections of my sweetheart. 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2012)

Since it's for a good cause I put a thing or two on my watch list


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 16, 2012)

ryhirst said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just wanted to announce to all of you vintage bicycle enthusiasts my sale of 40+ quality vintage bicycle parts on eBay. The sale is in an effort to redeem me from the time and money which this hobby has robbed from my wife and family. I love the hobby, but things got a little out of hand. Check out my listings at:
> 
> ...




For some reason i cant get the pictures to come up.Anyone else having problems.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 16, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> For some reason i cant get the pictures to come up.Anyone else having problems.




Gene, I had to copy the URL & paste it in the address bar to get to it.  Thanks. Gary


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ryan*bluebird/m.html?item=271103896174&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&has h=item3f1f0d2a6e&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Needed  tags


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2012)

Good for you Ryan.
I wish I could say and do the same, but I have fallen in too deep (although I have slowed down).
Chris


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 16, 2012)

Good for you. Family is more important than bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2012)

IJamEcono said:


> Good for you. Family is more important than bikes.




I guess that really depends on the family member(s)! V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do enjoy adding a bike here and there, but I agree with you that it's an excellent feeling to sell off something and have the space back. I have a few things I'm still trying to sell off because I'll never use them.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 16, 2012)

women come women go but rare bikes and parts are hard to come by. but if your sure shes the one do what you have to do. you have to understand and have her understand you have an addiction. there are worse things to spend your time and money on, but it can become a problem. good luck to you and your family


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 17, 2012)

It is certainly always nice to sell a bicycle or parts.It is definitely easier to buy then to sell sometimes.
Good luck with the sale.
GT


----------

